# Florida HOPRA 2012 - 2013 Schedule



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi to all;

Here is the Florida HOPRA schedule for the 2012-2013 race season:

Sept 8th - St. Cloud (Leo)

October 13th - Orlando - (Jimmie)

November 10th - Lakeland - (Terry)

January 26th - Ormond Beach - (Tony)

February 9th - Lakeland - (Terry)

March 9th - Palm Bay - (Dennis)

April 13th - St. Cloud - (Leo)

There will be 2 drops.

Leo


----------

